# THIS is what we need for a Superbowl halftime



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 21, 2020)

Enough of the ghetto trash.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 21, 2020)

Good pairing of Godsmack and NFL action. Hat's off to you sir, I couldn't find a better video.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 21, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Enough of the ghetto trash.


THAT would be good.  Or maybe another Led Zeppelin reunion with Jason (John's son) Bonham on drums.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2020)

I miss ...Up with People


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Enough of the ghetto trash.



I could live with that.  I don't know who picks this Halftime Pop Dreck, but last I checked, it costs a lot of money to go to the SB, money that older people with money have who've been football fans for decades and like real rock, not the young kids just out of school who like this bubblegum pop they seem to have every year.  What fucking losers do they have this year?  Jennifer Lopez and some other slut to shake her ass as she lip sinks over some lousy light show?  Halftime has been total shit for years now and I swear only gets worse with every passing year.


----------



## miketx (Jan 25, 2020)

I'd like to see some politicians hung at half time.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2020)

miketx said:


> I'd like to see some politicians hung at half time.



That's a little severe, Mike.  I think a far better choice would be to have Adam, Jerry Nadler and Nancy strip naked, paint their bodies with coal tar, then cover them in feathers and make them run around the field waving their arms squawking like chickens chasing a truck with an actor in the back wearing a Trump mask as the audience roars!

You see, my way, we can humiliate them over and over and over again!  Might eventually even get our money's worth out of them.  They should be locked up that way, naked, tarred and feathered eating dog food for 22 years for what they have done to this country.


----------



## miketx (Jan 25, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see some politicians hung at half time.
> ...


Hanging is cost effective.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Enough of the ghetto trash.
> ...



Do you think the fans in the stadium are the main target audience of the halftime show?  I don't know what the demographics are of people who actually attend the Super Bowl, so I have no idea if your characterization of that is accurate, but I'm pretty sure the broadcast viewers are the main audience of concern for those who put the event together.

I pretty much always ignore the halftime show.  That's a good time to get some food, use the bathroom, talk about stuff.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 25, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Not sure if you guys know this but the halftime artists don't get paid for their performance. They do it for self promotion.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 25, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Apparently a couple of recent ones have had the NFL donate to a charity.  I think it was Travis Scott and Maroon 5 that each had the NFL donate $500,000.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 26, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Considering what a SB ticket can cost (over $4,000 a seat right now), I'd hope the target audience was the attendees there.  Keep in mind that most of the audience watching at home is likely older people too who have followed the game for a long time and are likely bigger fans of the Stones, Uriah Heep, Rare Earth, Journey, Led Zep, etc., people who actually WROTE AND PLAYED music and instruments than some 20 year old hottie that dances around to a light show in a skimpy outfit who doesn't even play an instrument much less any kind of real band.

How many 18-25 year old kids do you know who have $4,000 for a SB ticket, plus the cost of air travel, hotel and meals?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



The money the NFL gets from ticket sales is barely a drop in the bucket compared to the advertising revenue they get from what is the single most watched TV broadcast in the US every year.  

In addition, women make up around half of the viewers from what I've read, which of course may play a part in the choice of musical acts.  

Further, considering the apparent popularity of the SB halftime show, they are clearly doing something right as far as viewers are concerned.  I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few people tune in to the halftime show that don't bother to watch the game.

And again, who has the money for a SB ticket is almost irrelevant.  I am confident that the fans at the stadium are not the main target audience of the halftime show.  

I'd be happy with better music being played.  I'd be happy with no halftime show at all.  Since the SB is such a huge television event, and the halftime show has become a big part of that, I know it's not going to change any time soon.

One final point: while the NFL apparently creates a list of performers, the host city supposedly makes the actual choices.  Here’s How the NFL Chooses the Super Bowl Halftime Performers

Super Bowl TV ratings: Fast facts at a glance


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 26, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> The money the NFL gets from ticket sales is barely a drop in the bucket compared to the advertising revenue they get from what is the single most watched TV broadcast in the US every year.


Then watch the commercials and tell me who most of the target audience is aimed at, kids or adults?  Men or women?



> In addition, women make up around half of the viewers from what I've read, which of course may play a part in the choice of musical acts.


Seriously doubt that.  Most of the women watching the game do so because their boyfriend, husband or other friends are watching it.



> Further, considering the apparent popularity of the SB halftime show, they are clearly doing something right as far as viewers are concerned.  I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few people tune in to the halftime show that don't bother to watch the game.


Never met one person yet who tuned in just for the halftime show.  You can see a better music video on You Tube any day of the week.  The shows are becoming sickeningly PC.



> And again, who has the money for a SB ticket is almost irrelevant.  I am confident that the fans at the stadium are not the main target audience of the halftime show.


  Irrelevant I think not.  They are shelling out far more money to see that show than anyone else.  Many of those folks are paying $6,000 to be there live to see it first hand.  Me?  About 17¢ in electricity.



> One final point: while the NFL apparently creates a list of performers, the host city supposedly makes the actual choices.


I bet they'd get quit a different list if they actually asked the fans.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The money the NFL gets from ticket sales is barely a drop in the bucket compared to the advertising revenue they get from what is the single most watched TV broadcast in the US every year.
> ...



Why women watch the Super Bowl doesn't matter.  Why would the NFL, or the advertisers, care whether the women watching are football fans themselves or not?  If anything, someone who isn't a football fan seems more likely to pay attention to the commercials, since they won't be that interested in the game.  So if you're trying to make a point that women watching the SB aren't actually football fans, it would seem to play into the idea of the halftime show being targeted towards them; something to keep them watching.

And you may doubt that women make up half the viewers, but I'm not just making it up out of thin air.  
Data Shows Women Paid More Attention To Super Bowl LII Than Men
How Women Watch the Super Bowl (Infographic)
Super Bowl 52: Who's Watching and What’s Filling Americans' Baskets?
Women comprise nearly half of NFL audience, but more wanted

You might note that in the second link, the survey found that 63% of women watch the SB for the halftime show.

I have known more than one person who said they would watch the SB halftime show but not the game.

What do you think the NFL, or the host city, makes from SB tickets?  Now compare that to the money they make from TV advertisers.  How do those numbers compare?  What you pay in electricity means nothing at all to the NFL or the host city.  Why even bring that up?  Are you saying people are not willing to pay for Super Bowl tickets because of the choices in halftime show performers?  I'd love to see evidence of that.

Once again, based on the apparent popularity of the SB halftime show, there seem to be plenty of fans who are happy with the choices in performers.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 26, 2020)

miketx said:


> I'd like to see some politicians hung at half time.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 26, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> If anything, someone who isn't a football fan seems more likely to pay attention to the commercials, since they won't be that interested in the game.


Now this is getting plain stupid.  If they aren't even a football fan, why would they be watching the game?  Any novel commercials are seen during the first quarter usually and fade after that;  once in a while they have a good one, but these are all shown on regular TV anyway.  And they are commercials.

The last good halftime show IMO was way back in 2012 and I'm not even a Madonna fan, but that performance hit on so many quality, complex levels. 

Madonna - Super Bowl Medley 2012 (HD)

This year, I might recognize Jennifer Lopez but I wouldn't know one of her songs.  And the other girl?  Never even heard of her.

Not Everyone Super Happy With Super Bowl Halftime Performers | Picks


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > If anything, someone who isn't a football fan seems more likely to pay attention to the commercials, since they won't be that interested in the game.
> ...



I'm assuming you didn't look at the links I provided.  Based on various polling, there are plenty of people who watch the SB for the commercials.  Maybe some are the family/friends/significant others of football fans, but if they watch, they watch.

I don't know half the performers on the halftime shows.  So what?  As long as enough people enjoy it (and for the umpteenth time, since the SB halftime show seems to be quite popular, many people clearly do) the NFL and advertisers will keep to the model they are using.

You give the impression that your argument boils down to you not liking the halftime performers, therefore most people must not like the halftime performers.

I don't even watch the halftime shows most of the time.  I don't think they are good, but I can recognize that if they are popular, other people do.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 26, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Look, no one who has no intention on watching or interest in the game itself makes a point to tune in, sit there for 4 hours JUST TO WATCH COMMERCIALS.  I check out the commercials, but only up to the point that I'm already watching the game anyway, and so long as they are fairly interesting.  Quit believing every damn thing you read.

The halftime shows STINK.  You'd know that if you actually had any real musical interest or taste.  Just how would I ever even know a Jennifer Lopez song?  Where the hell would I hear one?  Sit in my car and tune around on the radio?  First of all, if the NFL had any appreciation of its fans, each season, they'd put out a thing during the games inviting people to go to their site and write in their OWN picks of their top 10 bands to see (that are still actively touring), and compile a list of choices from there.  Then I could believe that a lot of people are enjoying the show.

Instead, the NFL makes up its own list then gives it to the city to choose from!  Go to a fucking bar or sports bar that routinely has the games on and ask how many people there choose Jen Lopez and the other skank if that's their best choice of who THEY'D want to see!  If the halftime shows get any positive review at all, it is only because:

Most of the viewers are already hopped up because its the Super Bowl.
Most of the viewers are drunk.
Most people today don't even own a stereo or have any serious investment in music and wouldn't know good music from bad.  They're drunk, they're partying, it's the SB, and it has pretty girls dancing half naked to a light show.  Go ask 10 people what their favorite Jen Lopez song is and see the answers you get.
I mean, they used to at least have famous people like The Who, Prince, Stones, etc.  Now they are picking people I've never even heard of much less care to watch that is strictly the interest of a kid's audience.  When is the last time any performer even held a musical instrument?

Like my article rightly said:  listen to the music they play DURING games.  Then look at what they choose for halftimes.  About as far apart as could be.


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Enough of the ghetto trash.


LOLOL Godsmack for the halftime show


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You're clearly determined to not only ignore what I've actually said, but to be a self-centered idiot, as well.  I've already said that I don't usually bother watching the halftime shows because I don't think they are any good.  You ignored that in an attempt to take a jab at my musical tastes, which you probably have absolutely no idea about.

Once again, I don't think the NFL cares whether YOU know any Jennifer Lopez songs.  If enough of the audience does (and based on the popularity of the halftime shows, enough of the viewing audience seems to know and like the artists they choose), they will be happy.  Of course, clearly you know how to market the Super Bowl better than the $13 billion-a-year NFL does.

If you don't think Jennifer Lopez is famous, you're pretty clueless.  

If the music played during the games and the music at the halftime shows are very different, maybe that should clue you in that the target audience may not be the same?  

The Super Bowl is, and has been for years now, geared to more than just regular NFL fans.  It's an event, a spectacle, and the NFL wants as many people watching at least part of it as they can get.  If they can get someone like you or me watching, even though we don't care about or enjoy the halftime show, and get someone else who isn't much of a football fan to watch FOR the halftime show, that's going to be a success for them.

I posted links to a number of surveys done which indicated as much as 15% of people watching the Super Bowl think the halftime show is the most important part of the broadcast.  With over 100 million viewers, that's a lot of people who are into the stupid halftime shows.  Maybe you are incapable of believing that there are people who enjoy them.  I dislike almost every artist that they choose, but I can understand that many people have different tastes than I do.

But if you think you can speak for the majority of the 100+ million viewers, keep right on.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 26, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Most people today don't even own a stereo or have any serious investment in music



That's CRAZY talk. Almost every single person I know enjoys music and the majority of them have pretty damn nice audio systems in the homes & or cars/trucks.

I literally don't know one person who doesn't enjoy music.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Most people today don't even own a stereo or have any serious investment in music
> ...


How about the best of Henny Youngman!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 26, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Most people today don't even own a stereo or have any serious investment in music
> ...



A friend of mine isn't really a music fan, and I always find it very strange.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 27, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> You're clearly determined to not only ignore what I've actually said, but to be a self-centered idiot, as well.


I didn't know someone could be self-centered or an idiot expressing a widely held view.



> I've already said that I don't usually bother watching the halftime shows because I don't think they are any good.


So you're agreeing with me yet arguing with me and think I'M the idiot.



> Once again, I don't think the NFL cares whether YOU know any Jennifer Lopez songs.


Isn't that kind of the whole point that the NFL doesn't care what its fans like?



> If enough of the audience does (and based on the popularity of the halftime shows


Yet you ignore all of my tests for how or why they are "popular."  I don't know a single person they are popular with.



> Of course, clearly you know how to market the Super Bowl better than the $13 billion-a-year NFL does.


Why not?  It's not as if history isn't replete with individuals who had better ideas than the masses or huge companies.



> If you don't think Jennifer Lopez is famous, you're pretty clueless.


Apparently you just don't comprehend well.  I never said JL wasn't popular, just not even remotely in the top ten choices for what SHOULD be the NFL's target audience.   She is popular with kids and very young adults, again, NOT the people who buy SB tickets or sit around on a Sunday watching football and buying very expensive NFL gear.



> If the music played during the games and the music at the halftime shows are very different, maybe that should clue you in that the target audience may not be the same?


Yet you have no proof that the people watching both are not the exact same people.



> I posted links to a number of surveys done which indicated as much as 15% of people watching the Super Bowl think the halftime show is the most important part of the broadcast.


Again, you like to believe everything you read, not cognizant of the fact that also says that 85% feel it is the LEAST important part of the game.  If I were in charge of halftime, 85% failure for me implies a failure to reach all the people with as good of a product as I could.  The fact that the NFL settles for that flies in the face of everything else you have claimed.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 27, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Most people today don't even own a stereo or have any serious investment in music
> ...


Crazy talk?  When I was young, I had Radio Shacks all over the place.  Half the store was turntables, receivers and speakers.  That all disappeared long before they did.  Then there was Olsons, Lafayette, and a plethora of boutique high end stores.  That is all gone now.  The only high end stores now are maybe 1-2 in major cities.  Nearly all other "stereo" or "sound" stores or departments are HOME THEATER now.

"Liking" music and being an audiophile are two different things.  There is no music system in the world you can stuff into a car that is a serious music system.  If you think otherwise, you obviously have never seen a serious music system.  You say the majority of people you know have "damn nice audio systems" in their homes?  I'd love to hear what any of them are!  It has been a long time since I've seen any sort of decent music system in a home;  most people now have MP3 files they download off the web into their handheld device with a set of earbuds in their ears.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > You're clearly determined to not only ignore what I've actually said, but to be a self-centered idiot, as well.
> ...



It must be nice to be so sure you know what everyone is thinking and doing.  

You seem to base everything you argue on who you know, as though that must be representative of the 100+ million Super Bowl viewers.  Here's a tip: it's pretty clear that the people you know do not represent all of the SB viewers.

I agree that the halftime shows suck.  Unlike you, however, I understand that my opinion does not hold true for everyone.  Many people clearly enjoy or at least are interested in the halftime shows.  Your personal acquaintances may not care for it, but guess what?  As I've had to try explaining many times, your acquaintances may not (and in this instance, clearly do not) represent all or most of the SB viewers.  If your 'test' for the popularity of the halftime show is people you personally know, well, it's pretty easy to see why you're so adamant about all this.  You view things through an incredibly self-centered lens.

Hey, if you think you've got a better marketing strategy for the SB, go pitch it.  Good luck to you.

Here's what you actually said: "I mean, they used to at least have famous people like The Who, Prince, Stones, etc. Now they are picking people I've never even heard of much less care to watch that is strictly the interest of a kid's audience."  If they USED to have famous people, that would mean they no longer do.

Look, the halftime show isn't supposed to be the main draw of the Super Bowl.  Even if they did a great job at it, one would assume that most football fans would still consider the game the most important part of the event.  The fact that so many people list something OTHER than the game as the most important aspect says to me that many people watch the Super Bowl for more than the game, some not even caring about the game.  I know people who have done just that, and will do so again: the Super Bowl has become a huge event, bigger than just a football game.  The fact that 85% say that the halftime show is the least important (and that's not actually how the survey went, but we'll ignore that for the moment) is something to be expected.  You would think the most people would consider the game the most important.  There's also the commercials, which plenty of people consider the most important from various surveys.  There's also the parties, as the SB is a big event for people to get together.  The more people who say the halftime show is the most important, the fewer people who think the game is most important, and THAT seems like a much bigger failure for the NFL.  It's already pretty crazy that half or more of the people in different surveys about the SB say that something other than the game is the most important aspect.
The Super Bowl is the biggest show of the year, but football is only part of it
Poll Results: Super Bowl | YouGov
The game is the least important part of the Super Bowl for viewers
Why people watch the Super Bowl

Those are some examples.

To recap: your personal acquaintances are not necessarily a good measure of the overall Super Bowl viewing audience.  Your or my opinion that the halftime shows are bad, or that the performers are generally bad, does not mean that such an opinion is universally or even widely held.  That more people consider the game the most important aspect of the SB should be expected and does not mean that there aren't many people who consider the halftime show the most important (or the commercials).  Or to put it all into one sentence: Just because you and the people you know don't like the halftime show doesn't meant that millions of other people don't like it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hell yea!


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 27, 2020)

I’d like to see heart performing


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 27, 2020)

Halftime shows have been pretty lame recently
There are no superstar performers who are not in their 70s


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

Hey!!!  I'm a woman and I watch and enjoy the game of football.  I definitely enjoy the SB a lot more when MY team is in it, but I will still watch it (the outcome is just not as important).  I enjoy watching their athleticism.  They are amazingly athletic.  

As to the halftime show, I watch it.  I do like J Lo and others, but I would agree that this is not the kind of music I would like to hear at a SB.  I would rather hear something that gets me riled up!  Metallica would be cool.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 27, 2020)

What horrific timing for Chiefs fan. Waiting all of this time and the SB will be an after thought this week.

What a tragedy losing Kobe. Completely forgot there was even a SB this week.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 27, 2020)

miketx said:


> I'd like to see some politicians hung at half time.



I’ll bet you would. LMAO!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 27, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> What horrific timing for Chiefs fan. Waiting all of this time and the SB will be an after thought this week.
> 
> What a tragedy losing Kobe. Completely forgot there was even a SB this week.


Having the attention off you for a while is not necessarily a bad thing.  That game is at a stage all by itself.  If you feel the pressure as a player it hurts performance.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jan 27, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > What horrific timing for Chiefs fan. Waiting all of this time and the SB will be an after thought this week.
> ...


I am talking about the fans. This whole week is about the fans, not the teams.

The poor Chief fan. Somber week, somber time when this is the week they have dreamt about for 50 years.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 27, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Hey!!!  I'm a woman and I watch and enjoy the game of football.  I definitely enjoy the SB a lot more when MY team is in it, but I will still watch it (the outcome is just not as important).  I enjoy watching their athleticism.  They are amazingly athletic.
> 
> As to the halftime show, I watch it.  I do like J Lo and others, but I would agree that this is not the kind of music I would like to hear at a SB.  I would rather hear something that gets me riled up!  Metallica would be cool.



Metallica from 30 years ago, anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

Theowl32 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Yeah, that kind of puts a damper on your SB.  Well, I hope you still have a good time for yourself.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey!!!  I'm a woman and I watch and enjoy the game of football.  I definitely enjoy the SB a lot more when MY team is in it, but I will still watch it (the outcome is just not as important).  I enjoy watching their athleticism.  They are amazingly athletic.
> ...



Well, they certainly aren't what they were 30 years ago, but they are still a better act for the SB than J Lo.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

Imagine THIS song being played at halftime.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

Drowning Pool would be a good band for a SB half time show.  This really is the kind of music they should have, IMO.  They need some heavy metal.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 27, 2020)

Another good one would be Disturbed.  Get up, get down with the sickness!


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Imagine THIS song being played at halftime.




Oh no, let's have something DIFFERENT for a SB Halftime show! 

This year, FOR A CHANGE, let's have a young, 20-something, hot, tight little bodied dancer with a voice come out in a skimpy costume and DANCE while singing vocals to some hidden generic band behind the stage!

Let's not have actual musicians who play instruments (rock instruments), play something high energy to a good light show and rev things up for the 2nd half!  I'm starting to think ol' Roger Goodell doesn't like rock music.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Drowning Pool would be a good band for a SB half time show.  This really is the kind of music they should have, IMO.  They need some heavy metal.



But better than Drowning Pool!


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 28, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine THIS song being played at halftime.
> ...



There have been plenty of rock bands in the halftime shows.  Maroon 5 is, I guess, a rock band..or at least rock-ish, from last year.  Coldplay was there in 2016.  Red Hot Chili Peppers in 2014.  Slash was part of the 2011 show.  The Who played 2010.  Bruce Springsteen in 2009.  Tom Petty in 2008.  Etc.

There's been less of it in the past few years, but it's not as if the NFL has completely abandoned rock at the halftime shows.

I don't know if Faith No More is popular enough for the NFL to consider.  Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if they refused to play the SB for some reason.  I could see Patton, in particular, having some sort of moral objection to the game or to football in general.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 28, 2020)

Halftime is for beer runs, bathroom breaks, and prepping wings. We never watch it.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 28, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> There have been plenty of rock bands in the halftime shows.  Maroon 5 is, I guess, a rock band..or at least rock-ish, from last year.  Coldplay was there in 2016.  Red Hot Chili Peppers in 2014.  Slash was part of the 2011 show.  The Who played 2010.  Bruce Springsteen in 2009.  Tom Petty in 2008.  Etc.


Maroon 5, who are they?  Didn't they just play a few years ago?  They are no rock band.
Coldplay, who are they?  I thought these had to be "popular" bands.
Red Hot Chilli Peppers:  their show stunk.  Totally watered down.
Slash, you mean the guitarist from GNR?
The Who.  Again, watered down and commercialized, but that was a DECADE ago anyway.
Springsteen.  Light Rock.  Pop rock.
Tom Petty.  Same.  FM radio stuff.

I'm not asking for real, goose-pimple invoking, mind-reeling music every year, but the NFL venues have been falling in toward a gut wrenching pop sameness like baby pap making it about as significant and memorable a music event as the Pro Bowl is to football.

If people think these shows are "memorable" they haven't a clue anything about real good music.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Drowning Pool would be a good band for a SB half time show.  This really is the kind of music they should have, IMO.  They need some heavy metal.
> ...



That is a good football song!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > There have been plenty of rock bands in the halftime shows.  Maroon 5 is, I guess, a rock band..or at least rock-ish, from last year.  Coldplay was there in 2016.  Red Hot Chili Peppers in 2014.  Slash was part of the 2011 show.  The Who played 2010.  Bruce Springsteen in 2009.  Tom Petty in 2008.  Etc.
> ...



I love the Chili Peppers.  They didn't actually perform that halftime show.  They only did one act where they joined Bruno Mars who was the actual performer.  You are right though, most of it is pop music, which I don't mind, but would rather have something more oriented to the game of football, something to get you riled up and excited.  

At least Slash plays an awesome electric guitar!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > There have been plenty of rock bands in the halftime shows.  Maroon 5 is, I guess, a rock band..or at least rock-ish, from last year.  Coldplay was there in 2016.  Red Hot Chili Peppers in 2014.  Slash was part of the 2011 show.  The Who played 2010.  Bruce Springsteen in 2009.  Tom Petty in 2008.  Etc.
> ...



Well, Maroon 5 and Coldplay are popular bands.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 29, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




RHCP is an obscene band full of explicit lyrics that cannot be themselves on national TV.  They are at their best playing between The Power of Equality and If You Have To Ask.  Unfortunately, less than one in 1,000,000 music systems has the full bass potential to explore all the bass that is actually in the latter song!

Another good band is 311 and they have an incredible song, but again, virtually no one ever hears it as it was meant to play because almost no one has that kind of bass energy potential or volume in a home system.

Would love to play it for you.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 29, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Not in my circles.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Interesting and unique sound.  I do like bands that have their own uniqueness.  Never heard of them before.  I must confess, the sound system on my computer is really crappy too.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I like a couple of tunes by both of them, but they are certainly not as talented as some.  They are more like pop music, so more popular with millennials and younger.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 29, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's because there is no such thing as good sound on a computer or a car.  I remember a buddy of mine (my mentor) putting a tube amp in his Bronco pick up and a pair of 3-way home stereo speakers in the back.  You know, wood cabinets, 10-12" woofers, etc.  Don't remember the exact ones, probably Advents.  Truck was a beater, eventually stolen though, for the sound system in it.

But not everyone want to wire a home receiver and speakers to their computer, so if you have $75, here are the best computer speakers out there to buy.

Harman Kardon Soundsticks III 2.1 Channel Multimedia Speaker System with Subwoofer

The usually sell more for $250, so if you can get a pair of these in any kind of good working condition this cheap, definitely go for it.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I have some nice high quality ear buds, and music sounds a lot better when I listen with those.  Problem is, I don't know where they are right now.    The speakers on my laptop are terrible though, very tinny and cheap sounding.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 29, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




I should add that those Soundsticks are the big brothers to the older H-K wine glasses I use on my computer (a Mac Pro):





 


I know something about the subject, I used to design and build pro sound systems and my own custom built one if you could buy in a store has sound capability that as a consumer buying retail, might set you back about $200K.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 29, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Get the H-K Soundstick IIIs.  They should plug right into the line out.  When you see them, you won't believe them.    I'll even tell you how to set them up.  You'll be throwing those stinky earbuds out.

Of course, if you really are married to earphones for mobility, you ought to look at getting an old pair of Sennheisers or Joseph Grado SR-60s.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 29, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Enough of the ghetto trash.


Gotta have trannies everywhere 
Especially exposing children to them .....or even worse thier lifestyle


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Enough of the ghetto trash.
> ...



What the hell are you talking about?  Are there transsexuals in Godsmack?


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > There have been plenty of rock bands in the halftime shows.  Maroon 5 is, I guess, a rock band..or at least rock-ish, from last year.  Coldplay was there in 2016.  Red Hot Chili Peppers in 2014.  Slash was part of the 2011 show.  The Who played 2010.  Bruce Springsteen in 2009.  Tom Petty in 2008.  Etc.
> ...



1. Like I said, rock-ish.  Pop-rock.
2. Coldplay is a fairly well-known band.
3. I wasn't commenting on the quality of the performances, just pointing out that plenty of rock acts/artists have been in Super Bowl halftime shows, because you indicated that wasn't the case
4. Yes, that Slash
5. Again, didn't comment on the quality, just that it's a rock band
6. Still rock
7. Still rock

If you want to discuss the quality of the performances, that's something else entirely.  The point is that the halftime shows do incorporate rock, if not as frequently lately as in the past.

And of course, what constitutes "real good music" is subjective.  I doubt there have been more than a handful of songs played at the SB halftime shows that I would consider particularly good songs, even when listened to in the best possible quality.  I know that my opinion isn't the majority opinion, though, and I don't expect most of what I listen to to get into a SB halftime show because I know it isn't popular.  

The Super Bowl is an event that is for more than just a football game, watched by people other than just football fans.  It's not surprising they would go for whatever pop stuff they think will go over well.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 29, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I'm pretty sure the NFL isn't looking at what's popular in your circles when determining the acts that play.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



True, but I'd bet there are a whole lot of people who would rather hear something more rocking than J Lo or Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 31, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Of course.  Like I said, though, there's still rock acts at the halftime shows.  It just hasn't been as much recently, for whatever reason.  I assume the NFL is trying to get the most popular pop artists they can to try appealing to the broadest audience.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 31, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


You know what they say about broad appeal:  that which appeals to everyone appeals to no one.  We've had our fill of Pop Rock pap for years now.  Better to have a band that many people LOVE rather than a band that most everyone can merely put up with.

And if you go to any live NFL game, it's pretty clear what most people like.


----------



## Montrovant (Jan 31, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Until it causes them problems I doubt the NFL will vary too greatly from what they’ve been doing.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Here is an article about it.  It says that host cities are the ones who actually choose the performers, the performers are not paid.  

Here’s How the NFL Chooses the Super Bowl Halftime Performers


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 31, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Still, I would rather listen to Metallica at the halftime show than Jennifer Lopez.  Nothing against Jennifer.  She is great at what she does.  She just can't rock out.


----------



## fbj (Feb 1, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Enough of the ghetto trash.




No real fan watches the halftime show.    Only women and faggots


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 1, 2020)

fbj said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Enough of the ghetto trash.
> ...


Guess we can count you as a fag then since all you do is whine about women....

Pussy


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 1, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see some politicians hung at half time.
> ...


Got a couple winners here!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I brought this up earlier.  I guess the NFL makes a list of choices for the cities to pick from.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm a woman. I watch the SB for the game. They usually pass when I think that they should run the ball and pass when I think that they should run it. The half-time show is basically for food and bathroom breaks. The only exception that I ever made was when Springsteen played it because I'm a long-time fan of his. I hate these extravagant, boring dance numbers by half-clothed individuals, and, frankly, most of what passes for music these days are lip-syncing idiots who can't even play an instrument. It's all electronic.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 1, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I'm a woman. I watch the SB for the game. They usually pass when I think that they should run the ball and pass when I think that they should run it. The half-time show is basically for food and bathroom breaks. The only exception that I ever made was when Springsteen played it because I'm a long-time fan of his. I hate these extravagant, boring dance numbers by half-clothed individuals, and, frankly, most of what passes for music these days are lip-syncing idiots who can't even play an instrument. It's all electronic.


Milli Vanilli would be perfect for this, then.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 1, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a woman. I watch the SB for the game. They usually pass when I think that they should run the ball and pass when I think that they should run it. The half-time show is basically for food and bathroom breaks. The only exception that I ever made was when Springsteen played it because I'm a long-time fan of his. I hate these extravagant, boring dance numbers by half-clothed individuals, and, frankly, most of what passes for music these days are lip-syncing idiots who can't even play an instrument. It's all electronic.
> ...



Barf.
Give me people like Springsteen, Mark Knopfler, the entire Motown/R&B Crew, Stevie Wonder, Stevie Winwood, the Yardbirds, Tina Turner, Melissa Etheridge,Van Morrison, Black gospel. There are so many more. Not these big production numbers with people who have no talent or creativity. Why eat at McDonald's when you can dine at the Ritz? End of rant.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 1, 2020)

Super halftime ?


----------



## fbj (Feb 1, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I'm a woman. I watch the SB for the game. They usually pass when I think that they should run the ball and pass when I think that they should run it. The half-time show is basically for food and bathroom breaks. The only exception that I ever made was when Springsteen played it because I'm a long-time fan of his. I hate these extravagant, boring dance numbers by half-clothed individuals, and, frankly, most of what passes for music these days are lip-syncing idiots who can't even play an instrument. It's all electronic.




And its too fucking long.   Like 50 mins


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Oh, they have talent.  Some of them quite a lot.  It's just not a talent for something you or I enjoy.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



There is no energy or originality there. Someone like the electric Tina Turner has it. So does Springsteen, who actually is quite proficient on guitar, as well. I have seen him keep it up for hours. I saw him once keep playing will going to a pail of water on the drum riser, dunk his head in and shake it off, without missing a thing. I also went to an acoustic concert of his at Constitution Hall, when he held the audience for hours with just an acoustic guitar and a harmonic, no band.

I hate this watered-down, overly-produced stuff. The last person to really inspire me was that frumpy Scotswoman, Susan Boyle, who went out there to laughter and brought down the house. I still enjoy listening to her performance that night.


----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 1, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Pro football used to be Mickee Dees, but has morphed into the Ritz over the years.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Again, what matters to the NFL is probably the broadest appeal they can get.  Jennifer Lopez and Shakira are pretty popular singers, or at least have been.  I don't think either of them is known for being particularly controversial, so that also might be appealing.  They probably like to space out their Janet Jackson type moments.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Most of these are not even bands anymore.  This is the year 2020.  Black gospel?  For the SB?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I love J Lo and Shakira.  I don't mind at all seeing them perform.  They are both very talented women.  Just, like I said, I think something that riles people up would be more appropriate.  

Instead of letting the NFL and the host cities choose, maybe they should have votes from fans to choose.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



If the halftime shows become unpopular, maybe they will.  Then again, maybe some of the same artists would still be performing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Kind of hard to gauge exactly how popular the halftime shows are though.  Most people are watching to see the game.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

One of my favorite J Lo songs.  A lovely song, but doesn't really rile me up to watch a football game.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 1, 2020)

Good old fashioned unicorn jousts, or say a frumious  Bandersanch Vs Nessie, the loch ness monster. I'd pay two &1/2 bits for that. Not a shilling more.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I've posted a few surveys.  I think that there were multiple surveys in which 10%+ of people considered the halftime show the most important aspect of the game.  That's a whole lot of people for a broadcast that gets over 100 million viewers.  Pepsi has been sponsoring it for 8 years and is expected to spend somewhere around $13 million on it.  I guess they think it's popular enough to give them good advertising.

If enough people were to complain about it in letters, on social media, whatever, maybe they would change it.

Oh, and the same surveys had the commercials as the most important aspect of the game for 20%+ of people.  A lot of people apparently watch the SB for reasons other than the actual game.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Those are probably people that only tune in for the SB because their spouse wants to watch or because they attended a SB party.  They would probably not even watch otherwise.  The people the NFL need to make happy are paying fans who actually watch games and support the NFL financially.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, but if they wouldn't watch otherwise, and football fans are going to watch regardless...don't you think the NFL would be more concerned with getting and keeping those who would NOT normally watch?  If they can be confident of the fans watching anyway?

The Super Bowl is a big event.  The NFL is a business.  Of course they are going to try to draw non-football fans to the SB if they can.  That makes them more money.


----------



## Lysistrata (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



I'm just saying that this "vocalist" with dance extravaganza stuff is crap.There is talent out there. Rihanna has done some good stuff. Melissa Etheridge, of course. Monsters and Men. There are talented musicians, songwriters, vocalists out there, and I hope that there always will be to take it forward, but somewhere along the line, real music got tangled up with what used to be known as "bubblegum." I like some energy. I want the middle-eight to be different, a gear switch. So much of this now disappears into dancing, and the vocalist might as well be singing the Manhattan phone book.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Like you said, those people are tuning in to watch for other reasons than the actual game.  The NFL will gain nothing for catering to that small percentage of people.  People who actually watch games make the NFL money.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



The NFL will make money from the Super Bowl.  A lot of money, actually.  And once again, unless the NFL starts losing fans as viewers because of the halftime show, why would they want to change it?  What does it gain them?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



What exactly is your issue anyways?  This thread is about what most people would like to see at a SB halftime show.  Why do you feel a need to argue with everyone about this?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



I'm going to call you Pogo, Jr.  Lol!  Arguing for the sake of argument.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



If you look back, this started with me responding to a comment from toobfreak early on about who goes to the SB and whether or not the halftime show is targeting the people at the stadium or the wider viewing audience.  No one is making you continue anything.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



But you aren't arguing with him.  You are arguing with me every time I say what I would like to see in a superbowl halftime show.  I and many others would like a more exciting half time show.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 1, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What I've mostly argued, other than some silly comments about specific suggestions from people, is that the idea that no one likes the halftime show or that all football fans want to see whatever music the poster enjoys is just ridiculous.  I can give a whole list of bands I'd like to see at the halftime show, but I wouldn't argue that the NFL should actually have them.    I don't care if people want to suggest any music, I just take issue with the idea that those suggestions are what everyone watching wants, or even what the majority wants.

If you go back, you'll see that the only times I've been really arguing anything with you is when you've made comments like saying "The NFL will gain nothing for catering to that small percentage of people."  That's not me arguing with you saying who you want in the halftime show.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



That is why I suggested they do a vote.  They could post the bands online and have people vote.  The one with the most votes wins.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 2, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'd be fine with that.  I almost certainly wouldn't care about it whatever they do.  I watch the Super Bowl for football, not the halftime show.  

I imagine you might not be happy with whatever performers they put up to vote for, though.  It would probably be a lot of pop artists.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > The money the NFL gets from ticket sales is barely a drop in the bucket compared to the advertising revenue they get from what is the single most watched TV broadcast in the US every year.
> ...



It’s made for TV.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2020)

What they should do is have an all star team from the brass sections of these HBCUs put on a show with a drum line and perhaps a soloist or vocalist here and there.  

The whole show would cost them nothing, it would give the kids a once in a lifetime experience, and it would just be a nice thing to do without the silly drama of the current plan.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2020)

I still say, they should have a vote and let the fans have some input.  I don't think it's unreasonable at all.


----------



## HappyJoy (Feb 2, 2020)

We need something like this.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 2, 2020)

fbj said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Enough of the ghetto trash.
> ...


I R woman and do not watch half time. Just bring me da football! That's the action I like! I also am a music lover. At half time I usually stand up and get things accomplished then back to the LIVE action. Go Chiefs!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 5, 2020)

They need to have Billy Joel do the halftime show.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> They need to have Billy Joel do the halftime show.



Does he still perform?  He must be getting up there in age.  There are a lot of good bands that could play who don't need a walker.    LOL!


----------



## anynameyouwish (Feb 11, 2020)

miketx said:


> I'd like to see some politicians hung at half time.




conservatives or liberals?

dems or repubs?


----------



## miketx (Feb 11, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see some politicians hung at half time.
> ...


Whichever.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > They need to have Billy Joel do the halftime show.
> ...



At least a show a month at MSG for ten years now...he's playing Fenway Park again this summer.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Wow!  Good for him.  I do like a lot of his songs.  I just wonder if he is still as good as he once was.  A lot of them kind of "lose it" when they get older.   I like the song "Big Shot."  Great tune.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He's lost some range (he hasn't been able to sing _Innocent Man_ in its original key in 25 years), and doesn't jump around the stage quite as much, but nothing else.


----------



## Slade3200 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hey Grampa Murked U can I change my avatar back now?! Everybody thinks I'm you when I post... Think this bet may be backfiring for you unless you enjoy being mistaken as a snowflake liberal!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 12, 2020)

Slade3200 said:


> Hey Grampa Murked U can I change my avatar back now?! Everybody thinks I'm you when I post... Think this bet may be backfiring for you unless you enjoy being mistaken as a snowflake liberal!


Have at it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



I like Billy Joel's music.  I don't get too riled up listening to it though.  

BTW, Dee Snider has been communicating his feelings to the NFL about their lame choices in music, from what I've read, and he is 100% right, IMO.  

Dee Snider calls out NFL for ignoring ‘heavy music’ for Super Bowl halftime show: ‘No respect’


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

We get to hear Metallica and some good rocking music when they come out on the field to kick off and during time outs and stuff, and then they go and half J Lo perform for the halftime show.  It's a bit disappointing for a lot of fans.


----------

